
The Soul of French Invention - hownottowrite
http://craftsmanship.net/the-soul-of-french-invention/
======
Animats
That's a great museum. See the museum's actual site.[1] Better than the
article.

[1] [http://www.arts-et-metiers.net](http://www.arts-et-metiers.net)

------
contingencies
Another great place rarely visited in Paris is the Musée Cernuschi - a far
east Asian art museum.
[http://cernuschi.paris.fr/en/home](http://cernuschi.paris.fr/en/home)

Their permanent exhibition has some pretty rare early stuff (mostly from
grave-robbings) and their current exhibition is a review of a southern Chinese
painting movement that became part of the international network of the
Nationalist resistance during the 20th century, on loan from Hong Kong. This
is rare stuff to see outside of Taiwan, and probably rare in Hong Kong these
days.

Another sometimes amazing spot is the Institut du Monde Arabe, which had a
brilliant exhibition on the Orient Express train lines last year.
[http://www.imarabe.org/](http://www.imarabe.org/)

For those focused on design, note also the Museum of Applied Arts and Sciences
in Sydney, Australia. [http://maas.museum/powerhouse-
museum](http://maas.museum/powerhouse-museum)

------
mannykannot
I have wanted to visit this museum ever since reading Umberto Eco's
description of it in Foucault's Pendulum.

------
divisaderoguy
Lots more photos in related story at same site:
[http://craftsmanship.net/hidden-wonders-musee-des-arts-et-
me...](http://craftsmanship.net/hidden-wonders-musee-des-arts-et-metiers/)

